# Exterminatus Now



## Miles_Rose (Aug 29, 2009)

I love the comic!  
http://exterminatusnow.comicgenesis.com/

What do you guys think of it?


----------



## Molotov (Aug 30, 2009)

Now there's a comic I haven't kept in touch for in a while, heh. Comic's hilarious.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

Kinda dropped off it after the current storyline. I'll probably go back after it's done.


----------



## Trapmagius (Aug 30, 2009)

Heresy... ToT


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah, I just heard of it a few days ago, and started reading from the beginning. I'm already up to the current comic. Loves it! ^_^


----------



## TDK (Aug 30, 2009)

A favorite of mine, nice artwork, good story, and the added bonus of having a character named Eastwood (is Clint Eastwood fan ). A nice webcomic that is the epitome of semi-victory.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 30, 2009)

Hate it, highly dislike comics with copyrighted characters.  Nuff said.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Hate it, highly dislike comics with copyrighted characters.  Nuff said.



No copyrighted characters in EN...(Only non-EN characters I've seen in EN is Ozy and Millie in a cameo)
http://exterminatusnow.comicgenesis.com/d/20050211.html


----------



## Corto (Aug 30, 2009)

Maybe he meant the gods of Chaos? I'm not sure, I only skimmed through the comics a long time ago, but I believe the evil gods of EN are taken from the Warhammer universe.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah, used to know quite a bit of those people in Exterminatus now. 

Lothar = Ass. 

Be glad you didn't know him around 2004-07.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 31, 2009)

I believe this is relevant.

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/6906/1245978070637.jpg


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 31, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> No copyrighted characters in EN...(Only non-EN characters I've seen in EN is Ozy and Millie in a cameo)
> http://exterminatusnow.comicgenesis.com/d/20050211.html


Actually, there's one or two off-story comics that have Sonic characters in them. But other than your reference, I don't think I've seen any non-EN characters in the story.



Bacu said:


> I believe this is relevant.
> 
> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/6906/1245978070637.jpg


Haha, nice. What comic's that from?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the chao, what was his name? Blaspheme? so cute, and evil. >:3


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh yeah, Blasphemy.

I also like the possessed toaster.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 31, 2009)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> Oh yeah, Blasphemy.
> 
> I also like the possessed toaster.



Yes, the toaster kicks ass. X3


----------



## Attaman (Aug 31, 2009)

Corto said:


> Maybe he meant the gods of Chaos? I'm not sure, I only skimmed through the comics a long time ago, but I believe the evil gods of EN are taken from the Warhammer universe.



They started with a heavy 40K theme and a few hints of Lovecraftian fun (there's some links to the old site with their "story", I think, but last I checked it was falling apart and that was several years ago).  Now they're starting to move away from this, or at least enough to avoid the similarities being too glaringly obvious for in-canon comics.



			
				AMV_Ph34r said:
			
		

> Haha, nice. What comic's that from?


  The comic itself?  Not sure, though many other people should be able to give you a definite answer (I'm almost positive that rabbit is featured in most "BAAAW!" Furry mockeries).  The bottom-right image was an edit of this wallpaper that use to be provided by the GW website.  There's another version of this comic somewhere done by a /tg/ artist, though I cannot find it for the life of me ATM.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 31, 2009)

Ah, well thanks anyway. I'll keep an eye out for it somewhere.


----------



## Aden (Aug 31, 2009)

I checked out the comic. My hatred for sonic style outweighs whatever genius storyline this may offer.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 31, 2009)

What's wrong with Sonic? Don't like the games, or just the art style?


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 31, 2009)

Aden said:


> I checked out the comic. My hatred for sonic style outweighs whatever genius storyline this may offer.



This. I just can't stand when people draw in this style.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 31, 2009)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> Haha, nice. What comic's that from?



The original comic is Incontinent Student Bodies. Diaper fetish if I remember. Also, as stated before, the origin of BAWWWW.

Found it on 4chan, 's all I know.


----------



## Aden (Aug 31, 2009)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> What's wrong with Sonic? Don't like the games, or just the art style?



Found nothing special in the games, but that's not it. I just despise the art style for whatever reason. It's very irrational.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> Found nothing special in the games, but that's not it. I just despise the art style for whatever reason. It's very irrational.



Since when did comics have to be rational? Unless you mean like Spider-Man or Superman or Mary Worth, you know, the boring ones in the newspapers that take weeks to complete one scene...


----------



## Attaman (Sep 1, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Since when did comics have to be rational? Unless you mean like Spider-Man or Superman or Mary Worth, you know, the boring ones in the newspapers that take weeks to complete one scene...


  Protip:  When the comics that take weeks to complete one scene still update faster & more frequently than the comic in discussion, best not bring that point up. 

And it's just the sonic style, I assume.  Certain people can't take the anime / manga style, some people can't take super-realistic comic styles, some people can't take Noir, etc.


----------



## Aden (Sep 1, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Since when did comics have to be rational? Unless you mean like Spider-Man or Superman or Mary Worth, you know, the boring ones in the newspapers that take weeks to complete one scene...



I was saying my hatred for the art style is very irrational.


----------

